# Ältere SPS-Bücher zu verkaufen



## schlieker (2 April 2011)

Guten Tag,
Ich habe mehrere ältere (Anfang 90er Jahre) SPS-Bücher 
zu verkaufen.
Bei Interesse bitte ich um eine E-Mail an m.stiermann@t-online.de.
Danke.
http://www.stiermann.privat.t-online.de


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 April 2011)

Also WENN Du schon etwas verkaufen willst,
dann mach Dir wenigstens die mühe, und schreib 
WAS Du verkaufen willst!
Sonst wird das glaub nichts hier. 

List sich wie:
Verkaufe Auto, Bj Anfang der 90er
bei Interesse: hans@wurst.de
(Würdest Du dich da etwa melden?) 

Gruß
Timo


----------

